# [Opinion] Arch Linux

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir qu'est-ce que vous pensez de la nouvelle distribution "hot" du moment ?

Pour ma part, c'est vrai qu'on peut faire de la configuration manuelle comme Gentoo, par contre ça reste une distribution massivement binaire.

Certains considère Arch Linux comme une Gentoo binaire....soit la branche qui n'existe pas sous Gentoo pour le malheur de certains.

Tant qu'à moi, si on veut installer une distribution binaire, une bonne Debian Etch va très bien faire l'affaire.

Sinon, on peut toujours utiliser apt-build ou ABS de Arch pour compiler soit-même, mais je suis certain qu'on n'a pas les mêmes outils que sous Gentoo et est-ce qu'on va arriver au même résultat niveau optimisation par rapport au hardware.

J'aimerais avoir votre opinion  :Smile: 

----------

## masterinferno

Pour l'avoir essayée il y a quelques temps, j'ai été carrément surpris. L'installation se fait en quelques secondes grâce à une interface en ncurses (euh enfin je crois que ça s'appelle comme ça) un seul fichier de configuration à éditer quasiment, et hop, le système est fonctionnel avec une base minimale de chez minimale.

Pacman, le gestionnaire de paquets est pas mal, quoiqu'un peu bizarre. J'entends pas là que les options ne sont pas toujours parlantes: pacman -Ss, ou pacman -S evolution heureusement, il existe le programme yaourt qui vient ajouter de nouvelles fonctionnalités à pacman, un peu comme Paludis à Portage (pas taper   :Embarassed: )

Ceci dit, étant une distribution optimisée pour les processeurs i686, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour les processeurs 64bits comme les Intel Core 2 Duo.

Autre chose: je n'ai pas trouvé de GUI valable et récent pour Pacman, à part une interface en Java   :Sad: 

Voilà pour mes impressions !

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai vu qu'on la compare a une Gentoo avec des deposites Binaire.

Enfin, il y a un fichier qui permet de faire ce que rc-update fait automatique sous Gentoo.Je pense que c'est dans le fichier /etc/rc.conf.

----------

## d2_racing

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Pour l'avoir essayée il y a quelques temps, j'ai été carrément surpris. L'installation se fait en quelques secondes grâce à une interface en ncurses (euh enfin je crois que ça s'appelle comme ça) un seul fichier de configuration à éditer quasiment, et hop, le système est fonctionnel avec une base minimale de chez minimale.
> 
> Pacman, le gestionnaire de paquets est pas mal, quoiqu'un peu bizarre. J'entends pas là que les options ne sont pas toujours parlantes: pacman -Ss, ou pacman -S evolution heureusement, il existe le programme yaourt qui vient ajouter de nouvelles fonctionnalités à pacman, un peu comme Paludis à Portage (pas taper  )
> 
> Ceci dit, étant une distribution optimisée pour les processeurs i686, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour les processeurs 64bits comme les Intel Core 2 Duo.
> ...

 

Tu as installé ça comment ?

Genre tu as installé un système de base et ensuite tu as installé X.ORG et KDE avec pacman je suppose ?

----------

## Temet

Distribution "hot du moment" ... je l'avais essayée avant Gentoo ... y a bien deux ans de ça donc moi je dis : fopapousser.com!  :Wink: 

A l'époque, elle déchirait grave, plus réactive que Gentoo (oui je sais, c'est pas normal).

Pacman était une fusée... ce qui, d'après un Arch user, est beaucoup moins vrai (sans doute le même syndrôme que Gentoo... y a plus de paquets et emerge ne suit plus).

Quand je l'avais testée, elle manquait sérieusement de paquets... et puis j'ai préféré Gentoo, qui me semblait plus viable... même si on ne peut pas dire que c'est le pied du coté des devs depuis déjà pas mal de temps  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## masterinferno

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Tu as installé ça comment ?
> 
> Genre tu as installé un système de base et ensuite tu as installé X.ORG et KDE avec pacman je suppose ?

 

En fait, le liveCD t'installe déjà une mini-base (genre glibc, bash, et deux trois conneries). Après il faut que tu installes tout le reste avec pacman: X, les polices, Fluxbox, Audacious, etc...Et d'ailleurs, la base était tellement mini qu'il était facile d'oublier la moitié des paquets. J'ai un peu galéré au début pour startx par exemple. C'est déroutant.

Mais ça sent la légèreté à la tenue d'une marseillaise en été...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zyprexa

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Quand je l'avais testée, elle manquait sérieusement de paquets... et puis j'ai préféré Gentoo, qui me semblait plus viable... même si on ne peut pas dire que c'est le pied du coté des devs depuis déjà pas mal de temps 

 

Je l'ai essayée il y a 3 mois de cela, et j'ai buté sur ce problème-là moi aussi .... faut dire qu'avec gentoo on s'habitue à avoir absolument TOUT dans l'arbre alors quand ca y est pas  :Sad: 

Il aurait été intéressant que cette distrib se "colle" à gentoo, qu'elle garde par exemple le même arbre et les mêmes outils en proposant des dépôts binaires et quelques autres trucs. (remarque ca existe peut-être déjà)

----------

## d2_racing

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je l'ai essayée il y a 3 mois de cela, et j'ai buté sur ce problème-là moi aussi .... faut dire qu'avec gentoo on s'habitue à avoir absolument TOUT dans l'arbre alors quand ca y est pas 
> 
> 

 

Peux-tu élaborer sur le genre de problème, peux-tu donner un exemple précis  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Je crois qu'il dit juste que ça manque de paquets dans les dépots ^^

----------

## truc

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Il aurait été intéressant que cette distrib se "colle" à gentoo, qu'elle garde par exemple le même arbre et les mêmes outils en proposant des dépôts binaires et quelques autres trucs. (remarque ca existe peut-être déjà)

 

Quand paludis aura un bon support des 'ebin' ou quelque chose comme ça, j'imagine qu'on pourra voir fleurir des dépots de packages binaires, (compilés par exemple pour telle arch avec tel profil (desktop..) ).

Ca serait, ama, vraiment top! Si j'ai rien loupé ça se rapprocherai du coup de ce qu'on peut trouver sur freebsd, où on peut  installer des pkg à partir des sources, ou bien installer les versions binaires.

Personnellement je ne suis pas trop optimisation, certes, au début ça fait plaisir d'avoir tout un tas d'options auxquelles je ne comprends rien... mais, ce qui fait le charme de gentoo, ce sont, je trouve, comme tu dis, les outils! Par ce qu'on a beau dire, gentoo  c'est quand même une distrib de fainéant, une fois qu'on a compris en gros le principe, on fait facilement ce qu'on veut, il ne nous manque plus que ces fameux dépots binaires.

 (hum, mais peut-être ai-je loupé quelque chose?)

EDIT: désolé pour le OFF, euh , en fait, j'n'ai pas essayé arch, mais j'en ai entendu du bien! J'n'ai pas pris le temps d'essayer, mais puisque je suis vaguement à la recherche d'une autre distribution viable, j'me dis que ça peut-être interessant..  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Je ne connais pas particulièrement paludis mais emerge gère les binaires et on n'a jamais vu fleurir des dépots de binaires... donc je ne vois pas de raison particulière pour en voir quand paludis sera vraiment utilisable/utilisé   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## masterinferno

Bon alors, j'ai retesté la distrib... et le bilan est très moyen.

Des trois différents terminaux que j'ai installés, aucun ne fonctionne correctement:

-xterm: ne se lance pas du tout (aucune erreur)

-Aterm: se lance puis se referme

-eterm: me marque "Hit a key to exit..." 

Le module acerhk ne se compile pas à cause d'instructions non supportées par le 64bits.

La paquet acroread est qualifié d'introuvable alors qu'il existe sur le site officiel.

pcmanfm fait de belles erreurs de segmentation

wengophone-ng aussi

Ekiga nécessite libgnomeui

Leafpad lui nécessite gnomeprintui

Bon et ben je vais m'amuser un peu sur cette distrib en attendant que Gentoo 2007.0 se montre enfin.

----------

## Temet

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Bon et ben je vais m'amuser un peu sur cette distrib en attendant que Gentoo 2007.0 se montre enfin.

 

Clair qu'elle se fait désirer!

Ils attendent la stabilisation du baselayout 2 ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## masterinferno

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-557676.html

Quand on parle du loup !

Non non, pas de trolls sur ce sujet   :Embarassed: 

----------

## d2_racing

Enfin, il est sorti  :Smile: 

Mon ami qui a un P5B avec un Dual Core va pouvoir installer Gentoo avec la 2007.0  :Smile: 

Je suis avait conseillé de l'installer avec Knoppix ou KOK.

----------

## dapsaille

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Enfin, il est sorti 
> 
> Mon ami qui a un P5B avec un Dual Core va pouvoir installer Gentoo avec la 2007.0 
> 
> Je suis avait conseillé de l'installer avec Knoppix ou KOK.

 

Pourquoi avec la 2007 ?? je l'ais fait avec un jmicron livecd et ca roule au poil :p

----------

## d2_racing

Son board Asus a un chipset JMicron...

----------

## CryoGen

C'est bien ce que dapsaille te dit  :Wink: 

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Enfin, il est sorti 
> 
> Mon ami qui a un P5B avec un Dual Core va pouvoir installer Gentoo avec la 2007.0 
> 
> Je suis avait conseillé de l'installer avec Knoppix ou KOK. 
> ...

 

----------

## tmasscool

Arch est une très bonne distro. L'avantage comparé à d'autres distros binaires c'est qu'elle est précompilée pour i686 et non pas i386. Donc elle exploite déjà un peu mieux le matos.

Elle est très légère et permet d'installer facilement des paquetages comme des codecs, lecteur flash et autres programmes qui ne sont généralement pas disponibles directements pour des raisons de licences, sans devoir ajouter des dépots non officiels  :Wink: 

Sur les vieux PC ou je n'ai pas le temps d'installer gentoo (trop long à compiler), je mets arch linux un peu pour les mêmes raisons que l'on apprécie gentoo. De par son mode d'installation, on maîtrise très vite le système et on a l'impression de que la maintenance est plus aisée. Même si cet avis est subjectif.

my 2 cents ...

Mais sur des "vieux" P3 avec peu de RAM, ben arch et xfce c'est cool....

----------

## lmarcini

Arch, c'est bien. Rapide, stable, sans trop de dépendances abusives et simple à maintenir, bref du KISS... C'est d'ailleurs ma distro binaire préférée en workstation.

----------

## d2_racing

SAlut tout le monde, j'ai installé hier Arch Linux 0.8 et voici mes impressions :

-Le LiveCD utilise le noyau 2.6.20...c'est vraiment récent comme matos.

-L'installation est super simple et ça prend environ 10 minutes si on a downloadé le fullCD de 580 Meg.

-L'installation est du même type que le netinstall de Debian.

-Lors de l'installation, on configure les fichiers directement à partir de Vi ou Nano.

-Première fois que je vois ça ce mode de configuration semi-interactive.

-La commande Pacman -Sy est aussi rapide que atp-get update.

-Il y a 3 dépots : current(stable),testing,unstable(SID), en plus d'avoir 2 deposites supplémentaires :

extra et community.

Lors de mon premier reboot, j'ai créer mon utilsateur et j'ai surtout  mis un mot de passe root.

-Lors de ma première maj avec la commande : pacman -Syu, j'ai été à la reverse, quand j'ai vu que le noyau 2.6.21 était considéré comme stable,

car il a été downloadé à partir du current....déjà qu'au dernière nouvelle, le noyau 2.6.21 est en ~x86 sous Gentoo et en SID ou testing côté Debian.

Alors on est loin de la version stable dans notre cas.

-De plus,j'ai installé X.ORG à la main et je me suis rendu compte que Arch Linux a un utilitaire qui permet de configurer automatiquement et surtout il y a plein de truc le fun avec le logiciel hwd.

En effet, il y a un mode d'affichage qui permet de faire un output de lspci tout est ayant le driver exact que le noyau utilise...c'est vraiment super.

-J'ai installé KDE...et là aussi, je me suis ramassé avec la version 3.5.6...là aussi c'est vraiment en avance..car elle est même pas considéré stable.

-Alors, est-ce que je suis trop conservateur du à mon expérience avec Debian et Gentoo pour dire que Arch met trop rapidement les packages en version stable.

-Ah oui, j'ai utilisé le fichier principale de Arch, soit /etc/rc.conf.

Tout est là, la configuration des locales, réseau,deamon et modules...tout.

J'ai ajouté kdm au démarrage en parallèle pour que ça boot plus vite et j'ai vu une différence.

-Les mirrors pour un Fr_CA c'est pas une promenade au soleil, si on utilise pas la commande sortmirrors, on va se ramasser avec des serveurs de 70-80k/s

-Le mirror le plus rapide que j'ai c'est ibiblio à 250k/s.

-C'est vraiment pas rapide et surtout qu'il n'y a pas de mirror au Canada,c'est poche.

-Déjà que je download sous Debian à l'Université de Sherbrooke à 800k/s et que le distfiles.gentoo.org me donne aussi 800k/s, c'est vraiment lent leur serveur.

-Enfin, j'ai fait crashé X, car il m'avait mit vesa comme driver et je voulais radeon, alors au reboot...bang plus de X.radeon.ko not found

-C'est bizarre, le noyau est super gros et surtout il y a un initrd...donc pourquoi le module n'est pas chargé....bizarre....

-En tant qu'habitué, j'ai dit un petit tour du côté de /etc/init.d/xdm stop,/etc/init.d/xdm start

-On test et retest....ben non ça existe pas...donc je sais pas comment démarrer des services et les arrêter.

-Constat : Distribution binaire avec des packages ultra à jour et c'est simple...par contre je vais me documenter pour savoir et surtout je vais l'utiliser si on peut mettre ça sur un ordi de prod.

-Dans mon livre à moi, la seule distribution binaire sérieuse que je connais, c'est Debian Stable,car tu te ramasse avec des vieux packages...sauf que c'est rock stable comme ils disent  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

j'ai telecharger arch pour voir et le tester sur une vmware.

bon bah je vais eplucher de la doc car a l'install je galere deja, je veux le truc le plus basique possible mais comment savoir ce qu'il faut mettre ou pas ?

(emege system et bootstrap ne me faisait pas poser autant de question)

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, tu as juste a installer les logiciels de la section BASE.

Tu vas de ramasser avec une console...donc c'est la même chose que Debian quand on fait un netinstall.

Ensuite tu monte le reste à la pièce comme sous Gentoo ou Debian  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

vais retenter ca. par contre y a moyen de gerer pour installer depuis le wifi avec du ralink ?

----------

## truc

bah moi j'ai suivi cette méthode : Install Arch from within another distro, à la fin de la page, y'a même une suggestion sur les packages de base à installer, tu peux ainsi avoir quelque chose de vraiment minimal.

BOn, sinon, moi j'ai quelques problemes avec les locales, j'arrive pas à passer correctement en utf-8, pourtant, j'ai pourtant suivi tout plein de guide! bref, j'y arriverai.

Alors pour les impressions à chaud (j'suis encore sur gentoo là, j'peaufine l'install en chroot... )

* bon pacman à quand même l'air plutôt bien foutu, vraiment! 

y'a quelques threads déjà sur la coloration de pacman -Ss (pour rechercher), en général les gars veulent mettre tout plein de couleurs pour différencier les dépots (current, extra etc...), je trouve ça moyen perso... voila ce que la fonction que j'utilise à la place

```
function pacsearch () {

       echo -e "$(pacman -Ss $@ | sed \

       -e 's#^\(.*/[^ ]*\) \([0-9].*\)#\\033[0;36m\1\\033[0;37m \2\\033[00m#' )"

}
```

pacman -Qi pkg, c'est 

* ça fait bizarre de voir certains paquets dépendre sur d'autre.. C'est un peu génant, j'avoue, mais j'essaie de faire abstraction  :Laughing: 

* je ressens un peu le manque de package... (yafc, et rxvt-unicode pour l'instant, mais c'est bizarre que ces deux là soient manquants, j'ai du les louper (j'ai activer current, extras, unstable, et community)

* sinon, euh, j'ai installer firefox là meme version que celui sous gentoo, j'ai garder mon /home, je lance firefox, et ça marche, mais de retour sur gentoo, ça m'a foutu en l'air certains styles (plugin stylish (toujours pour firefox..)), rien de bien grave donc..

* j'n'ai pas compris comment installer les pilotes nvidia, j'vois bien ceux là

```
unstable/nvidia-mm 1.0.9755-1

    NVIDIA drivers for kernel26mm.
```

 mais c'est quand même bien précisé pour le kernel26mm donc voila c'est bizarre cette affaire, je dois l'installer moi même?

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de découvrir qu'il y a Yaourt. C'est le pendant de emerge avec des couleurs...

Ça va faire changement de l'interface monochrone que apt-get ou pacman nous offre...

----------

## titoucha

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Je viens de découvrir qu'il y a Yaourt. C'est le pendant de emerge avec des couleurs...
> 
> Ça va faire changement de l'interface monochrone que apt-get ou pacman nous offre...

 

Si le Yaourt à des couleurs c'est meilleurs.   :Laughing: 

Poussez pas     -->[]

----------

## idodesuke

Yaourt

je les préfères nature

 :Arrow: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde,j'ai testé depuis 2 jours Arch Linux, et c'est vraiment pas fort.

J'ai eu une MAJ de pacman(soit le apt-get ou emerge) et j'ai commencé a avoir des segs fault sans raisons

De plus, la version stable de Arch vient avec le kernel 2.6.21, kde 3.5.6 et plein de logiciels qui sont soit en testing ou en version SID sous Debian ou en ~x86 sous Gentoo.

Ça fait peur mettons.

J'ai pas été capable d'activer le DRI....j'ai tout essayé, on dirait que ça fonctionne pas ou c'est carrément différent d'une installation Gentoo.

Pourtant, si je sais comment faire sous Gentoo, je peux me débrouiller sans problèmes d'habtiude, mais pas cette fois-ci...

Dans ma recherche de nouveautés,(J'ai toujours ma petite Gentoo près de moi, mais j'aime bien voir ce que les autres font  :Smile: 

J'aimerais savoir si ça vaut la peine que je me lance vers Slackware pour apprendre quelque chose de nouveau ou est-ce que je suis mieux d'aller vers NetBSD ou FreeBSD ?

C'est quoi les avantages de Slackware à part être la première distribution et la série BSD, il y en a plusieurs?

Quelqu'un a une préférence ?

----------

## Bapt

1/ Slackware n'est pas la prémière distributon, mais la plus vieille encore en activité puisqu'elle dérive de SLS.

2/ Le DRI ça fonctionne partout pareil quelque soit la distrib. C'est pas une techno spécifique à la distrib, mais kernel/xorg. Donc il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas sous archlinux. Donc je ne pense pas que contrairement à ce que tu dises tu est "tout essayé", il reste certainement encore des choses à faire  :Smile: 

3/ Si tu veux essayer quelque chose de vraiment neuf, alors va définitivement voir du côté de NetBSD ou FreeBSD, la doc est très très complète et ce sont vraiment de très très bons OS. Personnellement je privilégie FreeBSD un peu plus avancé en ce qui concerne le nombre de package disponible et le support desktop (environ 17000 ports actuellement contre 7000 pour pkgsrc donc NetBSD).

Un des très gros avantage des BSD (Net,Open ou Free) est la documentation : handbook, mais aussi manpages, pas un seul élément de la base (src) n'est pas documentée sous forme de man page de la plus petite commande au driver (y compris tout le matériel supporté - nom de la carte, pas seulement le chipset).

En ce qui concerne le côté à jour, pour FreeBSD, xorg-7.2 est disponible pour tout le monde, gcc 4.2 en CURRENT, pour le reste un tour sur freshports.org te donnera une idée des programmes disponibles.

----------

## E11

D'après ma petite expérience de slackware (d'il y a un moment déjà), slackware n'est rien d'autre qu'une excellente install mais à laquel manque cruellement un système "portage-like"... Bref, c'est une bonne install assez fiable mais je doute que tu apprennes beaucoup de nouveauté en l'essayant. Néanmoins, si tu n'as jamais essayé, ça peut etre intéressant de la tester.

FreeBSD par contre est, pour moi, beaucoup plus intéressant point de vue fonctionnement/apprentissage/... ! Personnellement, c'est une de mes installs préféré !

Donc si tu veux tester du nouveau, je te conseil fortement freeBSD ! C'est une install qui vaut vraiment le coup d'etre essayer au moins une fois ! ( d'ailleurs il y a aussi gentoo/FreeBSD qui il parait est pas mal... mais je n'ai jamais tester  :Razz:  donc le mieu est encore de demander à Geekounet son retour d'expérience  :Wink:   :Razz: )

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

+1 pour FreeBSD qui est vraiment un excellent OS.

Je suis en train de tester en dual boot sur mon portable FreeBSD et Gentoo/FreeBSD et si tu cherches le dépaysement il vaut mieux, à mon avis, que tu t'orientes vers un FreeBSD pur car :

[*] Gentoo/FreeBSD s'administre à peu de choses près comme une Gentoo/Linux

[*] Il y a très largement plus de ports disponibles que d'ebuilds portés en x86-fbsd

Enfin je ne peux que confirmer ce que dit Bapt, la documentation est vraiment géniale. Par exemple, je suis en train de migrer de xorg-6.9 vers xorg-7.2 -- chose non triviale vues les modifications -- et bien la procédure d'upgrade est documentée de A à Z et accessible très simplement depuis /usr/ports/UPDATING. Inutile d'aller farfouiller à droite, à gauche afin de trouver le wiki qui va bien, tout ou presque est disponible directement.

C'est-y pas beau !

En ce qui concerne {Net,Open,DragonFly}BSD, je ne connais presque pas donc je m'abstiendrai de commentaire.   :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> De plus, la version stable de Arch vient avec le kernel 2.6.21, kde 3.5.6 et plein de logiciels qui sont soit en testing ou en version SID sous Debian ou en ~x86 sous Gentoo. Ça fait peur mettons.

 

Tssss.... Ne mélangeons pas tout !!! La notion de stabilité de tel ou tel programme est très relative. Si l'équipe de développement de KDE pense que la version 3.5.6 est stable, je leur fais confiance pour l'avoir suffisamment testée, et garantir une fonctionnement correct, sinon parfait. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il ne restera pas de bugs, mais simplement qu'ils ne les ont pas rencontré, ou pas jugé critiques. Idem pour Gnome, XFCE, joe, ou même le kernel.

En revanche, il faut garder à l'esprit que tous ces outils sont développés séparemment les uns des autres, et que donc, ils ne reposent pas forcément sur les mêmes versions de librairies / noyau, etc... Et que donc, parfois, l'intégration de KDE et de Gnome au sein d'une même distrib n'est pas triviale. Un bon exemple est HAL, utilisé à la fois par Gnome et KDE pour la gestion des périphériques amovibles, et à l'origine de plein de soucis côté utilisateur.

Bref, la notion de stabilité peut varier très fortement d'une distribution à une autre...

Enfin, si vraiment tu as envie de voir "autre chose", je soutiens totalement bapt : le monde BSD est extrêmement intéressant à découvrir, pour toutes les raisons qu'il a cité, et pour tout un tas d'autres que tu découvrira !

----------

## man in the hill

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> J'aimerais savoir si ça vaut la peine que je me lance vers Slackware pour apprendre quelque chose de nouveau ou est-ce que je suis mieux d'aller vers NetBSD ou FreeBSD ?
> 
> C'est quoi les avantages de Slackware à part être la première distribution et la série BSD, il y en a plusieurs?
> 
> Quelqu'un a une préférence ?

 

Salut,

je suis entrain de me compiler mon bureau gnome-2.18 sur un NetBSD-4.0_BETA2 (je l'ai aussi sur ma gentoo ...) et franchement on voit tout de suite de quel monde gentoo c'est inspiré ... Sinon l'installation part d'un iso de boot-com.iso de 3M et l'install est sympa, se fait en français sans problème en suivant la doc ... 

j'ai aussi installé OpenBSD en premier avec une doc aussi très riche et très proche de NetBSD puisqu'il parte du même projet  mais le dri n'est pas encore intégré ds OpenBSD et les paquets sont pas très récents même si ce n'est pas un problème pour moi et j'en ai fait un bureau assez sympa et j'en ferais surement un serveur ... 

J'ai installé ça sur mon portable en multiboot avec un gentoo 2007 testing et le seul truc que je peux de conseiller est de bien lire la doc et faire qques recherches, de faire une sauvegarde de ta gentoo car le patitionnement  est vraiment délicat , si tu sais gérer ton disque en secteur c'est encore mieux   :Wink:  ...

Aussi, c'est grub qui gère mon boot  et utilise le chainage pour lancer Net ou Open  (Free c'est autre chose de plus classique) :

```
ex:

title   NetBSD-4.0_BETA2

rootnoverify    (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader --force  +1913
```

donc j'ai dis à grub de chercher un loader sur le premier secteur de ma deuxième partition ...

Le plus avancer des projets en desktop est sans nul doute FreeBSD qui supporte déjà le dri mais les autres ne vont pas tarder à suivre ds leurs version current ...

Enfin, rester curieux sur des autre OS est intéressant, j'aimerais savoir si qqu'un à essayé OpenSolaris ou Nexenta .

[EDIT] Pas possible d'installer ou de compiler xorg sous NetBSD pour l'instant donc FreeBSD me semble plus adapté en ce moment pour le desktop ...[/EDIT]

----------

## Magic Banana

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Enfin, rester curieux sur des autre OS est intéressant, j'aimerais savoir si qqu'un à essayé OpenSolaris ou Nexenta .

 

Moi de même ! Ces deux projets me semblent voués à un avenir radieux.

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un as entendu parlé de PCBSD ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC-BSD

http://www.pcbsd.org/

http://www.pcbsd.org/?p=download

http://www.pbidir.com/

Ça l'air d'un FreeBSD pour les nuls... je sais pas qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ???

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  (...)
> 
> Ça l'air d'un FreeBSD pour les nuls... je sais pas qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ???

 

Si c'est un truc pour les nuls, venant de Gentoo à mon avis ce serait le genre de truc à m'enerver. (tout passe par du clickodrôme, difficulté à aller "mettre les mains dans le cambouis" etc...).

FreeBSD+Gentoo portage ça m'interesse ça par contre. Bien envie de tester

----------

## man in the hill

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> FreeBSD+Gentoo portage ça m'interesse ça par contre. Bien envie de tester

 

SAlut,

Je suis entrain de compiler le système ( c'est déjà fait) + les app de FreeBSD from CVS de A-Z et  c'est le même concept que gentoo , plutôt gentoo  a complètement utilisé leur concept avec même le make.conf ( j'ai utilisé mes CFLAGS de ma gentoo sans le fomit-frame-pointer et -jn qui posait problème...) donc tu peux tester carrement une FreeBSD  en installant un système minimal avec un cd .iso  et récupérer les sources du système de base et de tous les logiciels portés simplement,  ensuite compiler le système et le noyau (plus simple que Gnu/Linux !), rebooter sur ce nouveau système de base, compiler X, les logiciels que tu souhaites ... La doc est très riche en explications ...

----------

## Ezka

NetBSD m'avait charmé un temps ... puis j'ai essayé gentoo et je ça ne m'a pas vraiment changé ... sinon que gentoo à un arbre d'ebuild sacrément mieux fournis   :Laughing: 

Si c'était à refaire je m'essaierai bien une FreeBSD ! (mais là pas le temps)

----------

## VisualStation

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Enfin, rester curieux sur des autre OS est intéressant, j'aimerais savoir si qqu'un à essayé OpenSolaris ou Nexenta . 
> 
> Moi de même ! Ces deux projets me semblent voués à un avenir radieux.

 

J'utilise Nexantas et son point fort, c'est aptitude et son look "Ubuntu" user !

Mais parcontre le dénomination des périphériques est un poil plus triviale !

Sinon Nexantas à Gcc, fonctionne bien, mais le kernel de Solaris c'est un monstre à lancer ...

Même avec de bonnes machines ca prend une plombe !

P.S : Je vai tenter une instllation en VM pour le moment d'un FreeBSD/Gentoo car j'aime l'administration de Gentoo et j'aime le kernel de FreeBSD  :Smile: 

Alors allier les 2 c'est parfait  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

FreeBSD + Gentoo, ça doit être intéressant  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Tiens, toi qui étais étonné de voir kde 3.5.6 sous arch, sache que 3.5.7 est dispo chez les autres.

Perso, je ne sais pas pourquoi tu étais surpris de voir des trucs plus récents ailleurs, Gentoo (stable) est toujours très très en retard sur le reste du monde (MOINS Debian  :Very Happy: ).

Et sinon, dire que KDE 3.5.6 n'est pas stable, c'est un peu abuser car KDE n'évolue quasiment plus de 3.5.2 à cause de la préparation de KDE 4... ce sont des corrections de bugs et améliorations minimes.

Je pense que c'est pas stabilisé pour ne pas faire compiler KDE tous les 6 mois  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je sais que Debian est ultra-conservateur lors de la sortie de package...d'où le passage de SID vers testing et stable.

Mais Arch, c'est vraiment très très rapide les sorties des packages.

Je suis certain qu'on va voir KDE 3.5.7 en version testing sous Arch d'ici à quelques jours et qui sait, peut-être qu'il va se ramasser dans EXTRA.

Je pense juste que peut-être les niveaux de tests ne sont pas aussi poussé chez Arch que sur Gentoo ou bien Debian.

----------

## lmarcini

Arch était tellement "très très rapide" que les passages à xorg modulaire et à certaines versions de noyaux ont été TRES douloureux pour de nombreux utilisateurs... Sinon, je ne pense pas qu'une Arch "stable" soit plus stable qu'une Gentoo ~x86 et cette dernière est plus souvent "up-to-date". Par contre, je pense que Arch est une très bonne alternative à une Debian Sid. D'ailleurs, si Gentoo n'existait pas, je me serais plus orienté sur Arch en système principal que sur Sid...

Comme je l'ai dit précédemment, j'aime bien Arch mais :

- si je veux un système "sur-mesure", Gentoo est sans rival,

- si je veux un système stable, générique et orienté utilisateur lambda (ce dernier pouvant être autonome), j'installe (K)Ubuntu, 

- si je veux un serveur de prod sur lequel plusieurs admins doivent intervenir, c'est Debian stable (alternative OpenBSD ou FreeBSD mais moins de compétences au niveau des admins),

- si je veux un serveur de dev que je dois maintenir et faire évoluer moi-même, c'est Gentoo

Bref, pas de place pour Arch dans ma grille, hormis pour les geeks et les curieux, malgré toutes les qualités de ce système qui, une fois bien configuré, et lorsque l'on a pris des précautions avec certaines mises à jour, s'avère très rapide et robuste...

----------

## Temet

Mais tu sais que KDE 3.5.7 est sorti sous Kubuntu et OpenSuse ????

Tu te fies à Gentoo et tu as tors!!! Gentoo est très très très très très longue a "stabiliser" des paquets.

----------

## d2_racing

Ah oui, j'ai installé aussi un version de KDE en split sous Arch avec ceci :  http://kdemod.ath.cx/installation.html

Je me suis ramassé avec un KDE 3.5.6 mais avec un menu à la Windows XP ou carrément comme sous SLED.

Bref, j'ai pas trop aimé.

Par contre, je vais redonner une chance à Arch lors de leur prochaine version...qui sait peut-être que je vais être plus réceptif la prochaine fois...

----------

## truc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ah oui, j'ai installé aussi un version de KDE en split sous Arch avec ceci :  http://kdemod.ath.cx/installation.html
> 
> Je me suis ramassé avec un KDE 3.5.6 mais avec un menu à la Windows XP ou carrément comme sous SLED.
> 
> Bref, j'ai pas trop aimé.
> ...

 

j'voulais attendre d'avoir un peu plus de temps, pour mettre mes commentaires à tout ça mais finalement, je vais essayer de ne pas faire trop long...

j'suis un peu étonné que tu veuilles attendre la prochaine version d'arch, car à l'instar de gentoo, les différentes version sont juste là pour  dire, on a un nouveau cd, avec plein de packages récents, mais en aucun cas un 'archer'  :Wink:  n'a à réinstaller à chaque nouvelle version (comprendre: et ce même si il veut être à jour)

Ca à également déjà été dit, mais bon, les packages sont souvent vites poussé dans le dépot 'current', mais, pour ne répéter que ce qu'a dit Anigel, les contraintes ne sont pas forcéments les mêmes que pour une distrib source, et puis je ne sais pas. 

A dire vrai, ça ne me choque pas, quand je replonge bien loin dans mes souvenirs windowsiens, quand une nouvelle version d'un programme sortait (comprendre une *version* pas un truc alpha ou beta), bah on (je?) était(s?) tout content de l'installer sans même se demander si c'était stable ou non.

Vous me direz, oui, mais on était jeune!

A ça je réponds:

* j'le suis toujours moua  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

* Si les devs sortent une nouvelle version on peut se laisser  aller à penser qu'ils ont choisi une version à peu près stable de leur logiciel en développent

Donc voila, à mon avis, pour une distribution, la stabilité, est bonne dès que le package en question est bien en harmonie avec le reste du système (organisations des fichiers, etc...) après la stabilité du logiciel, ça une autre affaire.

heh, j'parle d'une utilisation de tous les jours! Donc forcément pour les serveurs etc... tu vas choisir une distrib qui fourni une branche 'stable' dans tous les sens du terme, mais bon, je ne crois pas que ça soit l'optique d'archlinux de toutes façons (de fournir une telle branche (current != stable non? )

Bon, je sentais que je serai parti en live, j'suis désolé, mais j'ai pas encore fini  :Razz:  J'vais quand même vous dire ce que j'en pense:)

Moi j'ai essayé arch, aussi, comme je l'avais dit dans l'autre thread en rapport, ça faisait un moment que j'avais envie de changer, pour de multiple raisons (cf le 'fil' en question). Donc voila, 

N'ayant pas très envie de me retrouver en 640x400 sur un 19" en console pendant l'install, j'ai choisi d'installer arch depuis gentoo ( Install Arch from within another distro)

Cette méthode à, à mon avis, beaucoup d'avantage, par rapport à une install classique:

* y'a pas de cd à télécharger, juste pacman,(compilé statiquement) à installer, si vous voulez j'ai d'ailleurs brouillonné un ebuild rapide, si vous voulez tenter (pacman-3.0.4-r2.ebuild) (vérifiez quand même qu'il n'y a pas une version plus récente, on ne sait jamais..)

* ça permet également de choisir plus finement ce qu'on veut dans le système de base (puisque on installe les packets un à un (bon bien-sûr, au début, ça fait un peu bizarre de voir telle ou telle dépendance sur un package, mais * c'est pas si grave que ça, car pas excessif (en tout cas je m'attendais à quelque chose de terrible après tout le mal qu'on peut entendre des distrib binaires

* Si jamais ça vous dérange trop y'a des moyens de modifier tout ça et the last mais pas le least  :Razz: 

* ça ressemble à l'install de gentoo (également depuis une autre distrib ou liveCD (c'est tellement plus pratique ))

Bon une fois l'installation terminée, il est l'heure de se familiariser avec la chose

les impressions en pseudo-vrac* pacman à l'air plutôt bien foutu, des options utiles, 

* plusieurs depots à moitié officiels, mouais, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué...

* ah ouais mais en fait, c'est pas si con...

* la suite dans quelques instants

Bon un peu d'info s'impose avant de continuer:

le mainteneur d'un packet, se sert d'un fichier texte PKGBUILD pour faire en gros ce qu'on fait avec un ebuild, il n'y a pas de use flag, c'est donc lui qui choisi ce qu'il veut activer ou pas, puis à l'aide de l'utilitaire makepkg (tous les utilitaires dont je parle ici, sont inclus par défaut avec pacman, un peu comme ebuild l'est avec emerge etc..), il compile, et créé un packet binaire, qu'il mettra sur les mirroirs arch ('fin vous voyez quoi..)

Pour tous les packages des dépots officiels, il y a donc des PKGBUILD qui se trouvent en fait sur des servers cvs, l'utilisateur, n'a pas besoin d'en avoir connaissance puisqu'il install les versions binaires, mais, *attention* c'est là que ça devient interessant!

Si il le veut, l'utilisateur peut également se servir de l'utilitaire 'abs' qui se chargera de faire un 'cvs up' sur les dépots que vous voulez. Ainsi, si on a besoin de modifier un paramètre pour un package, qui est déjà existant dans les dépots, alors, on prend le PKGBUILD  de là, on on le modifie à notre guise, puis on fait joujou avec makepkg, puis on install le packet binaire ainsi généré

* suite impressions

* bah, jusqu'à présent, on se dit que mieux vaut dans ce cas avoir un système de USE flag, bah, j'ai rien à dire, c'est pas faut. Mais il faut avouer que la syntaxe des PKGBUILD, est vraiment plus évidente et simple que celle d'un ebuild, on dit vraiment ce qu'on veut faire, il n'y a pas ou très peu d'actions qui se passent sans qu'on les aie demandée (du style la définition par défaut d'un src_install dans un ebuild, ou je ne sais pas quoi d'autre)

=== pause===

p**!# coment on écrit "forcé d'avouer" => j'suis forcé d'avouer ou

"force est d'avouer" -> la force, c'est justement d'avouer que...

Alors comment que'c'est ti qu'on dit  :Question:   :Laughing: 

=== resume ===

* biiip d'avouer qu'il y a moins de packets dans les dépots officiels que dans le dépot gentoo, mais....

* il y a un formidable projet "ArchLinux User-Community Repository (AUR)" qui est un vrai projet officiel, un peu comme ce qui à été tenté de faire récemment avec les dépots sunrise etc..), Dans ce dépot les utilsateurs peuvent partager leur PKGBUILD pour des logiciels ne se trouvant pas (encore) dans les dépots officiels, un système de vote et de validation permet de s'assurer qu'on ne va pas installer de la merde (mais il est toujours conseillé de vérifier le PKGBUILD avant d'installer)

* pacman-3.0 manque cruellement de couleur par défaut, mais elles devraient être ajoutées des pacman-3.1 comme j'ai pu le lire, mais avant d'avoir lu ça je m'étais empressé de rajouter les couleurs avec mon ami sed

* Ce que j'apprécie c'est vraiment la pertinence des outils fournis avec pacman ( repo-{remove,add} que je n'ai pas encore cités..)

* pacman est en fait sacrément bien foutu, la seule option qui  me manque est une option d'un style --oneshot, y'a des moyens de s'en passer, mais avoir cette options serait tellement plus pratique

voili-voilou, comme promis j'ai fait court, juste pour dire que j'e n'ai pas été confronté à des quelconques segfault.. tout s'est bien passé, j'aime bien avoir un /etc/rc.conf bien consistant, sans avoir 20 milliard de fichiers de conf éparpillés partout. 

Bref, je teste toujours, mais à priori, je ne devrai pas m'arreter de tester de si tôt  :Wink: 

----------

## blorent

 *truc wrote:*   

> pacman est en fait sacrément bien foutu, la seule option qui  me manque est une option d'un style --oneshot, y'a des moyens de s'en passer, mais avoir cette options serait tellement plus pratique

 

Il me semble qu'il y a moyen de faire la même chose avec 

```
pacman -S foo

pacman -Rk foo
```

l'option -keep permet de garder le paquet installé tout en le virant de la db.

----------

## truc

ouais, mais c'est pas exactement la même chose, c'est comme quand tu utilise --oneshot, le paquet est bien rajouté dans la VDB, mais il n'est simplement pas ajouté dans ton 'world', et là c'est ce qu'il faut, j'veux pouvoir installer un packet comme si c'était une dépendance

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, au niveau de la vitesse de stabilisation de Arch, KDE 3.5.7 est déjà rendu en Stable sous Arch.

Il est rendu dans le dépot current.

J'ai demandé le tout sur le forum officiel fr : http://forums.archlinux.fr/topic678.html

----------

## Temet

Je répète que depuis de nombreuses versions, les nouvelles versions de KDE ne sont quasiment que des corrections de bugs. Donc de toute manière, à sa sortie, la 3.5.n sera plus stable que la 3.5.(n-1).

Il n'y a AUCUNE raison de ne pas installer une version de KDE à sa sortie. Les développeurs de KDE savent ce qu'ils font.

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je répète que depuis de nombreuses versions, les nouvelles versions de KDE ne sont quasiment que des corrections de bugs. Donc de toute manière, à sa sortie, la 3.5.n sera plus stable que la 3.5.(n-1).
> 
> Il n'y a AUCUNE raison de ne pas installer une version de KDE à sa sortie. Les développeurs de KDE savent ce qu'ils font.

 

Bah le temps de la compilation est non négligeable, et étant donné que la 3.5.6 est déjà très stable, on peut envisager de repousser la mise à jour... Je suis encore en 3.5.5 là   :Razz: 

Pour arch, j'ai vu sur des blogs que ça chauffait pas mal au niveau de la communauté francophone (archlinux.fr archlinuxfr ?), que les dev amd64 n'avaient pas suffisament de moyen pour suivre la cadence au niveau des mises à jour de package et qu'il y avait des tensions entre dev (package pas assez testé qui avait causé des problèmes à quelques autres, etc)... Du moins c'est l'impression que j'ai eu en surfant rapidement sur les sites d'archlinux, je suis pas un utilisateur d'arch (mais déjà tenté l'install). En fait j'arrive pas à retenir les options de pacman   :Embarassed:  Je me souviens que les fichiers de conf étaient plutôt beau.

----------

## Temet

Ma dernière migration de KDE ne m'a pris que 4/5 heures, sur mon laptop (Core Duo première génération) ... alors que si je voulais OOo, je pense que ça prendrait bien plus de temps.

----------

## nuts

 *E11 wrote:*   

> D'après ma petite expérience de slackware (d'il y a un moment déjà), slackware n'est rien d'autre qu'une excellente install mais à laquel manque cruellement un système "portage-like"... 

 

y a pas "emerde" sous slack, le portage de "emerge" sous cette distrib ?

----------

## truc

 *nuts wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   D'après ma petite expérience de slackware (d'il y a un moment déjà), slackware n'est rien d'autre qu'une excellente install mais à laquel manque cruellement un système "portage-like"...  
> 
> y a pas "emerde" sous slack, le portage de "emerge" sous cette distrib ?

 

ouais, y'a même d'autres gestionnaires, mais aucun n'est officiel. 

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, arch serait un juste milieu entre slackware en gentoo, ayant également fait un peu joujou avec slack avant, j'trouve que c'est pas  faut  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *truc wrote:*   

> j'trouve que c'est pas  faut 

 

Faux

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   j'trouve que c'est pas  faut  
> 
> Faux

 

ouaisssss, mais en fait, j'voulais dire, euhh, 

 :Idea: 

C'est pas faute de le remarquer   :Razz: 

bref  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2/ Le DRI ça fonctionne partout pareil quelque soit la distrib. C'est pas une techno spécifique à la distrib, mais kernel/xorg. Donc il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas sous archlinux. Donc je ne pense pas que contrairement à ce que tu dises tu est "tout essayé", il reste certainement encore des choses à faire 
> 
> 

 

Je recompilé et surtout j'ai installé le kenel beyond 2.6.20 et là mon DRI fonctionne.

En effet, pour une raison X, le agp était en module dans le noyau par défaut et ça faisait que l'option pour le i865 n'était pas disponible...alors un make menuconfig + un ménage de fou et up, plus de initrd et en plus de ça mon DRI fonctionne  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

bah tu te complique la vie quoi.. moi j'ai gardé le noyau que j'utilisais avec gentoo, comme ça pas de soucis:P (j'ai un partiion dédiée à /usr/src donc c'était d'autant plus facile...)

----------

## d2_racing

C'est à dire...tu as gardé le .config ???

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> C'est à dire...tu as gardé le .config ???

 

Non, tu garde tout le kernel, même pas besoin de le recompiler. Et même tu gardes tout ton /boot pareil. Si t'installe ton archlinux à la place de la gentoo avec le même partitionnement, ya même pas à toucher à grub, et si tu installe archlinux côté de gentoo, t'as juste à copier l'entrée de gentoo et d'y changer le root=...

Et tout ça, c'est valable aussi avec n'importe quelle autre distrib  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ok je vois.

Au fait, as-tu déjà compilé un noyau sous Arch, car on dirait qu'on peut pas faire ça à l'ancienne, on doit passer par un pkgbuild...bref j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une manière de faire un make && make modules_install...

----------

## truc

tu peux toujours le faire comme sur gentoo à la différence près que tu dois te procurer les sources manuellement , car il n'y a pas un package, à ma connaissance qui ne fait que télécharger les sources, mais bon, ça ne devrait pas compliqué trop les choses, tu télécharges le bouzin, et tu fais comme tu as l'habitude http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_From_Source

y'a d'autres documents qui parlent de l'installatio avec abs, j'n'ai pas encore regardé, mais j'ai déjà parcouru le PKGBUILD de kernel26, et bah, j'trouve pas toutes leurs étapes évidentes, j'dois méditer tout ça encore unpeu je pense:P

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, hier j'ai downloadé le noveau CD Arch Linux duke 2007.5 et franchement, c'est stable cette version là.

En effet, ça roule avec le kernel 2.6.21 et Pacman 3.0.

J'ai pas eu de seg fault et je me suis monté un KDEMOD 3.5.6 avec toute la patante  :Smile: 

Par contre, j'ai 2 problème mineur :

- Le dri ne fonctionne pas, car le support AGP est en module, ce qui fait que le driver pour le i865 n'est pas disponible.

- 2ème problème, kmix voit ma webcam comme un carte de son des fois.

Solution, recompiler le noyau pour mettre en dur le support agp et activer le driver i865.

Enlever tout le support pour les webcam et faire du ménage dans le noyau.

Pour ça, je dois savoir comment recompiler le noyau de arch qui est dans le répertoire /usr/src.

----------

## truc

tu ne recompile pas le noyau que t'as installé, car c'est juste la version binaire, pas de source, ce que tu as dans /usr/src/linux;, c'est juste ce dont tu pourrais avroi besoin pour compiler certains modules externe, et quelques autres trucs. 

J'pensais avoir été plutôt clair hier, jettes un oeil dans le PKGBUILD de kernel26 pour y voir un peu plus clair, et regardes dans le wiki, y'a tout plein de chose

----------

## d2_racing

 *truc wrote:*   

> tu ne recompile pas le noyau que t'as installé, car c'est juste la version binaire, pas de source, ce que tu as dans /usr/src/linux;, c'est juste ce dont tu pourrais avroi besoin pour compiler certains modules externe, et quelques autres trucs. 
> 
> J'pensais avoir été plutôt clair hier, jettes un oeil dans le PKGBUILD de kernel26 pour y voir un peu plus clair, et regardes dans le wiki, y'a tout plein de chose

 

C'est ça que je vais faire et par le fait même, tu viens de me confirmer que le /usr/src, c'est pas les vrais sources  :Smile: 

----------

## blorent

En gros si je me souviens bien il faut rapatrier les PKGBUILD et tout ce qui va avec avec abs, puis utiliser makepkg pour faire ton package toi-même, en passant alors entre autres pour le kernel par un menuconfig.  Tu termines par un petit pacman -U le_noyau_repackagé et si t'as mis le même nom (il demande à un moment pendant le makepkg) ça remplace ton ancien.

J'avais trouvé qq part sur le wiki il me semble.

EDIT : retrouvé, plus clair comme ça http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ABS

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai installé Arch Linux en remplacement de Gentoo car je recherchais une distribution simple, légère et rapide, mais je ne voulais plus passer des heures à configurer et à compiler des applications. Comme les paquets sont compilés pour i686, elle est très rapide. Cette distribution me convient parfaitement.

----------

## d2_racing

À date ça roule très bien chez-nous, par contre je suis un peu téteux sur les releases de logiciels.

Par exemple, le noyau 2.6.21 est déjà stable sous Arch et le 2.6.22 est déjà en testing.Donc d'ici à quelques jours, je vais être déjà à 2.6.22.

Un peu rapide à mon goût.

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Un peu rapide à mon goût.

 

Oui ça m'étonne un peu qu'ils aillent ausi vite. Auraient-ils une immensse flopée de testeurs? J'en doute.

Qui plus est j'en vois pas trop l'interêt non plus (comme je vois pas non plus l'interêt de rester sur des verions anté-diluviennes sous pretexte qu'elles sont soit-disant stable).  Ceci dit pour certains paquets, comme le note Temet pour Kde 3.x, je vois pas ce qui retient de passer aux versions supèrieures.

Intéréssant le topic, mais ça me donne pas envie de passer à Arch, ni même d'essayer. (par contre celui sur FreeBSD m'a nettement plus donné l'eau à la bouche!)

----------

## truc

mais t'es chiant! 

current != stable

 :Laughing: 

(EDIT: il me fait vraiment marrer ce smiley, j'suis parti il riait, et je reviens, il est encore plus tordu de rire, inépuisable celui là. Faut pas le fixer sinon c'est contagieu!)

et puis, si vraiment ça te gène, (perso je n'ai même pas attendu que ça me gène puisque je voulais garder mon noyau compiler pour moi par moi...)

```
grep Igno /etc/pacman.conf

IgnorePkg   = kernel26
```

Bon, prochaine fois je veux un vrai problème! 

Au fait n'oublie pas: 

```
current != stable
```

Si une nouvelle version d'un packet que j'aime bien est officiellement disponible, bah perso, j'préfère l'avoir direct, et de juger de sa 'stabilité' moi même  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> mais t'es chiant! 
> 
> 

 

Qui te l'a dit? mince je suis démasqué. et allez un pour la route:  :Laughing:   (même si c'est pas drôle)

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> current != stable
> 
> 

 

En fait je l'avais lu, mais pas avant de poster en fait. Fin si mais il y a quelques jours. Et comme j'ai une mémoire de tropozoaire...

----------

## truc

@kwenspc

hehe, mais c'était pas pour toi ça! au moment ou j'écrivais je n'avais même pas encore ta réponse!

Sinon moi ce qui me fait peur avec freeBSD, c'est (il me semble) qu'ils sont toujours avec devfs dans leur noyau, j'ai quelques règles udev,  et j'sais pas si c'est dur de faire des règles comme ça avec devfs (jai lu que c'était possible, mais j'ai pas poussé plus loin...)

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> @kwenspcSinon moi ce qui me fait peur avec freeBSD, c'est (il me semble) qu'ils sont toujours avec devfs dans leur noyau, j'ai quelques règles udev,  et j'sais pas si c'est dur de faire des règles comme ça avec devfs (jai lu que c'était possible, mais j'ai pas poussé plus loin...)

 

Le devfs de freebsd n'a strictement rien avoir avec l'ancien devfs de linux, et il est aussi complètement différent de udev. je préfère 2000 fois la syntaxe de devfs.conf de FreeBSD que udev et surtout la syntaxe est stable depuis longtemps, contrairement à udev (ça m'a saouler de devoir revoir mes syntaxes udev à cause d'un nouvelle version), bien que ce dernier semble s'être stabiliser de ce côté là. Personellement j'arrive à faire tout ce que je veux faire avec le devfs de FreeBSD, mais il faut bien garder en tête que c'est complètement différent de la philosophie de udev.

La syntaxe de devfs est en générale très très simple et compréhensible très facilement. Tu devrais tout de même y jeter un coup d'oeil.

----------

## truc

aahh, je ne savais pas du tout que c'était différent!

Etant donné, que c'était le seul paramètre bloquant, j'essaierai un bsd très prochainement (bon ok, mon choix est déjà fait ça sera freeBSD car j'n'ai qu'un pc, de bureau donc..) 

Merci bien pour cette précision!

----------

## geekounet

Dans le même genre de question quand on compare à Linux, un truc sur lequel je m'étais trompé, c'était en voyant les drivers son OSS. Je pensais que c'était les mêmes drivers que sous Linux (avec entre autres pas de mixge software natif comme le fait dmix), et je me suis trompé ! Ces drivers là sont tout aussi bien foutus qu'ALSA, en passant par sysctl on peut fixer un nombre de canaux virtuels pour faire du mixage software comme le fait dmix  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

même si les noms sont parfois les mêmes les outils sont souvent différents.

en ce qui me concerne, depuis que j'ai touché (pour des choses simples) à devfs, je rechigne a toucher à udev. depuis que j'utilise pf je pleure si je dois faire du iptables.... et pour beaucoup (pas tout quand même  :Smile: ) c'est comme ça.

----------

## d2_racing

current != stable 

Donc Arch, c'est plus une distribution pour s'amuser car , si on veut se monter un seveur...on est mieux de prendre autre chose  :Smile: 

Même le créateur de Arch a quelque réserve à propos de la branche current : 

http://www.ossblog.it/post/1728/intervista-a-judd-vinet-fondatore-del-progetto-archlinux

----------

## truc

j'n'ai pas encure lu ton article, mais oui/ arch c'est plus une distribution de bureau qu'une distribution pour faire un serveur, même si encore une fois tout est possible(on dit la même chose de gentoo, et pourtant certains trouvent que gentoo sur un serveur peut-être très pratique, donc y'en a pour tout le monde..).

Quoiqu'il en soit, si tu remontes un peu dans nos posts, tu verras que j''lai déjà dit ça :Smile:  *moi même en page 3 wrote:*   

> heh, j'parle d'une utilisation de tous les jours! Donc forcément pour les serveurs etc... tu vas choisir une distrib qui fourni une branche 'stable' dans tous les sens du terme, mais bon, je ne crois pas que ça soit l'optique d'archlinux de toutes façons (de fournir une telle branche (current != stable non? ) 

 

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> même si les noms sont parfois les mêmes les outils sont souvent différents.
> 
> en ce qui me concerne, depuis que j'ai touché (pour des choses simples) à devfs, je rechigne a toucher à udev. depuis que j'utilise pf je pleure si je dois faire du iptables.... et pour beaucoup (pas tout quand même ) c'est comme ça.

 

Question off, mais qu'est ce qu'il te manque alors pour que ça soit ton OS principal? le support de matériel récent?

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> Question off, mais qu'est ce qu'il te manque alors pour que ça soit ton OS principal? le support de matériel récent?

 

Sur certaines de mes machines c'est mon OS principale : portable de boulot notamment depuis FreeBSD-6 (il me manquait le support cpufreq/acpi qui va bien, depuis la 6-STABLE (maintenant en 7-CURRENT)ça ne me pose aucun soucis.

En ce qui concerne les serveur c'est du 6-RELEASE avec update de sécurité (vive freebsd-update + portaudit), actuellement 6.2-RELEASE-p5.

Sur mon fixe c'est en revanche du gentoo et arch (pour recoller au thread  :Smile: ), - je pense que arch va finir par remplacer ma gentoo - il y a deux raisons qui font que ça reste du linux : 

1/ Conserver du linux, parceque j'aime bien cet OS quand même  :Smile: 

2/ mon écran a des préférences EDID mal lu par les drivers libres : testé sur un matrox G400, une vieille radeon, et un Nvidia de base. La seule manière pour moi d'avoir un affichage correcte reste le driver proprio nvidia (ca me fait bien mal  :Sad: ) et qu'il n'y a pas de driver nvidia 64bit pour FreeBSD 64. J'attends avec impatience xorg-7.3 qui je l'espère résoudra mon problème, et même le support FreeBSD du driver nouveau, mais je me rabattrai sur la vieille radeon si j'arrive à la faire fonctionner.

Enfin sur mon routeur Linksys sous openwrt, mais le port mips de FreeBSD à l'air d'avancer correctement et je pourrait enfin virer ce iptables pour y mettre un bon vieux pf de derrière les fagos.

Pour finir, on discute pas mal ici de branche current vs branche stable pour les serveurs, à mon sens, tous les BSD utilisent le bon compromis : une branche stable et une current pour le kernel/userland qui est un tout avec update de sécurité. 

Une branche mouvante pour toutes les applications externes (ports), permettant de bénéficier d'un OS très stable, mais aussi des dernières versions des applicatifs. Sur mes serveur je suis bien content de pouvoir disposer des mises à jours de mes applications finales ou de l'empêcher si je le souhaite, et de ne mettre à jour qu'en cas de failles de sécurité. les ports pour serveurs sont souvent présent avec toutes les dernières version des branches stables supportées par l'équipe de dev : exemple apache 1.3 2.0 2.1 2.2, postgresql 7.3 7.4 8.0 8.1 8.2 permettant de continuer dans la même branche stable, donc mises à jour peu risquées.

Si je reste sur ce forum alors que je n'utilise presque plus gentoo c'est parceque je le trouve sympathique, et utiliser FreeBSD ne m'empêche pas de faire des HOWTO qui sont facilement adapté pour Gentoo, de plus sous freebsd j'ai la possibilité d'installer uen chroot gentoo pour l'émulation linux, ce n'est pas parfait, mais je ne démord pas de le faire fonctionner correctement un jour, et donc d'avoir une gentoo sous la main  :Smile: 

Et puis des fois j'arrive à donner un coup de main, à des gens qui des problèmes sur cette distrib que j'apprécie  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai eu mon premier bug avec Arch hier soir, du a une MAJ de kde 3.5.7, j'ai eu le fameux message kio_http error.

Ce matin, un petit pacman -Suy et tout est revenu  :Smile: 

Ça fonctionne vraiment bien  :Smile: 

Je suis surpris de la vitesse de correction des bugs.

----------

## AgentMat

y'a eu quelques couacs avec kde 3.5.7 sur gentoo au début mais ils ont été corrigés très vite également. Je tourne dessus depuis 1 semaine sans aucun soucis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Mon ami Truc, tu as lâché officiellement Gentoo ou tu jetes juste un petit coup d'oeil ailleur  :Smile: 

Je t'ai vu posté sur le forum en Anglais  :Smile: 

Si c'est officiel, c'est le fun que tu reste avec nous sur le forum   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Oui j'en ai parlé avec lui à l'install party, il n'utilise effectivement plus Gentoo :'(

----------

## truc

ouais, j'me plais toujours sur ces forums:), l'ambiance est sympa, et en général, y'a toujours de quoi apprendre de nouvelles choses, ce quin'est pas le cas de tous les forums  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Heuh... Nous sommes deux.  :Embarassed: 

J'ai adopté BLAG GNU/Linux (ou le contraire).

----------

## Temet

o_O''''

Mais tout le monde quitte le navire :/

----------

## kwenspc

Du moment que ce n'est pas pour partir vers ubunt*argl* teuh teuh! pardon... ou ouinouin, ça peut aller   :Twisted Evil: 

Personellement, le simple fait de travailler, en autre, avec des outils de cross-compilation fait que je suis pas prêt de lacher Gentoo. L'outils crossdev avec portage est une petite merveille (même si il est de loin pas parfait! mais ça vaut mieux que d'utiliser scratchbox, crosstool ou autre "truc" vraiment fait pour se compliquer la vie). 

Pour ce qui est de mon laptop je me demande si je vais passer soit sur freebsd, soit arch soit rester sur gentoo (c'est un vieux laptop de presque 4 ans maintenant). Peut-être les 3  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> o_O''''
> 
> Mais tout le monde quitte le navire :/

 

Peut-être mais je suis certain que tout le monde a appris en utilisant une Gentoo.

Pour ma part, je roule toujours sous Gentoo, mais j'ai aussi Arch et Debian Etch pour me faire la main  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Si je quitte Gentoo ca serra pour une FreeBSD, mais je ne me suis pas décidé pour le moment, je reste sous Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lmarcini

C'est dingue cette manie subite de switcher ! Est-ce un phénomène propre aux "anciens" du french forum ou est-ce général ? Pour ma part, malgré les critiques lues ici et là, et les jets d'éponge de modérateur(s)  :Wink: , je persiste à croire en Gentoo car aucune autre distribution Linux ne me permet une aussi grande finesse de réglage et d' "utilisabilité"...

Sinon, si je devais réellement switcher, ce ne serait pas sur du Linux mais sur du BSD : c'est clean et hyper-documenté et surtout, extrêmement logique et simple (pas besoin de prier Saint-Mandriva ou Sainte-Fedora). Avec une préférence pour OpenBSD, austère mais hyper-efficace et sans concession (et puis, j'aime bien De Raadt) et DragonFlyBSD qui est techniquement intéressant et qui a un nom sympa (et j'aime bien Dillon aussi).

Hormis Gentoo (pour mon usage), je ne vois pas de distribution Linux qui puisse me convenir. Cela fait des années que je m'intéresse à ce que fait la "concurrence" et, franchement, j'aitoujours eu un goût d'inachevé avec les autres distribution, genre "c'est très bien mais...". Le "mais", je ne l'ai pas avec ma Gentoo...

----------

## guilc

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> C'est dingue cette manie subite de switcher ! Est-ce un phénomène propre aux "anciens" du french forum ou est-ce général ? Pour ma part, malgré les critiques lues ici et là, et les jets d'éponge de modérateur(s) , je persiste à croire en Gentoo car aucune autre distribution Linux ne me permet une aussi grande finesse de réglage et d' "utilisabilité"...

 

+1

En tous cas, je crois faire partie des anciens, mais pas près de switcher   :Laughing: 

Sur ma machine du boulot, j'ai bien mis à un moment une archlinux, mais il me manque toujours un paquet, une option dans un paquet pas gérée dans le binaire, etc... qui m'amène toujours a compiler de plus en plus de choses (en plus, ça fait cascade : on commence par juste un truc, puis 2, puis 3... et on finit par ré-installer Gentoo   :Wink:  )

Donc ma Gentoo, je la garde, et je la bichonne  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

[quote="guilc"] *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Sur ma machine du boulot, j'ai bien mis à un moment une archlinux, mais il me manque toujours un paquet, une option dans un paquet pas gérée dans le binaire, etc... qui m'amène toujours a compiler de plus en plus de choses (en plus, ça fait cascade : on commence par juste un truc, puis 2, puis 3... et on finit par ré-installer Gentoo   )
> 
> Donc ma Gentoo, je la garde, et je la bichonne 

 

Effectivement ça peut finir comme ça, mais bon y'a encore de la marge, :)moi ça faisait un moment que je songeais à switcher, et arch me semblait interessante, (j'avoue qu'en ce moment *BSD pointe le bout de son nez en ce moment aussi, mais on verra:) ).

J'suis pas un vieu de la vieille de gentoo, mais ça fait quand même un moment, près de 3 ans et demi, donc voila, j'apprécie énormément gentoo, je n'ai jamais trouvé que ça demandais un temps fou à administrer, bien au contraire, comme beaucoup ici, je trouve que c'est plutôt simple et rapide:)

Donc si jamais j'me remets sur gentoo ça sera sans regrets, mais bon pour l'instant, j'en suis pas là pour des raisons que j'ai déjà évoquée plusieurs fois ici même:)

----------

## d2_racing

Ça fait presque 2 mois que je suis sous Arch et Gentoo en parallèle et ça roule très bien Arch à date.

J'ai eu quelques bug avec KDE 3.5.7 mais rien de majeur.

----------

## strataoide

Je suis passé avant hier sur archlinux, elle a remplacé ma gentoo.

C'est le temps de compilation qui a motivé mon passage à l'ouest, mon athlon xp2600 plus se révèle trop peu performant de plus je suis vraiment pas riche en mémoire (256mb hu? no comment!!! et pourtant ça tourne...). En plus j'étais assez idiot que pour m'être mis en testing (la branche stable n'avançait pas assez vite et je n'arrivait pas à démasquer certains packages hautement essentiels comme  beryl, je découvrais gentoo en tapant des apt-get et ça marchait pas, j'ai vu rouge, désolé chef)

Bref, j'ai réalisé que j'avais vraiment besoin de binaires et que debian ne satisferait plus ma composante nerd. Archlinux offre ça et la possibilité de compiler soi-même. En bon geek j'ai déjà aussi essayé de recompiler mon noyau.  Le soft semi automatisé n'est pas satisfaisant pour moi. ça vaut pas une bonne compilation des familles, à la mano comme sur g.... les compilations ubuntu m'énervaient pour les mêmes raisons.

.Pour autant, j'avoue, j'avoue que gentoo m'a mordu par sa conception de l'administration et par sa documentation.

C'est vrai quoi, j'ai eu plus facile a installer les drivers nvidia sur ma gentoo que sur ubuntu, idem beryl (que j'ai viré depuis, après l'avoir tourné sur de 250mb si si!! oh et puis zut!! vous êtes pas obligé de me croire   :Very Happy:  ), idem pleins de choses en fait.

Archlinux intègre cette ergonomie du fichier texte (rc.conf, que du bonheur) que l'on ne retrouve pas dans toutes les distributions..

Archlinux n'est pas encore terriblement documentée, de plus les communautés sont assez embryonnaires... Ce qui permet de maintenir les ptits trolls (encore que..ils ont des débats passionnant là-bas entre administrateurs)  à l'écart et donne une sensation agréable de Far West. Et puis, de tout de manière, J'utilise le forum gentoo pour apprendre et le forum ubuntu pour aider (et accessoirement pour troller à mort   :Laughing:  ), je vais peut-être utlliser le forum archlinux pour wikifier.

Bref  je suis pas loin, si mon ordi connait sa petite révolution culturelle (par exemple un dual-core et 1gb de ram) je débarque car c'est jouissif de modifier ses USE..

P.S. je conserve mon make.conf au cas où.

P.S.2 ça ferait un bon DOW, ça...compilation du kernel, que faire comment faire? un package...un genkernel avec ou sans initram avec ou sans mayo?

je lache ça car la dernière suggestion que j'ai faite a été prise au sérieux sur ce forum donc bon.

----------

## CryoGen

Tu cherches le Far West ? Va sur SourceMage   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Je confirme, il faut être très motivé, dans le même style il y a aussi Sorcerer, j'ai testé les deux  :Laughing: 

----------

## lmarcini

Sourcemage a l'air sympa : des personnes l'ont déjà essayé ici ?

----------

## d2_racing

Si tu veux wikifier, je te conseil d'utiliser le forum de Arch : http://forums.archlinux.fr/

En plus de ça, 2 jours après avoir installé Arch, j'ai fait ceci : http://wiki.archlinux.fr/howto:installation:installation_fr_ca

----------

## titoucha

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Sourcemage a l'air sympa : des personnes l'ont déjà essayé ici ?

 

Oui moi, c'est une jolie distribution mais qui vient vite la galère car il n'y a pas beaucoup de programmes dans la distrib même.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Temet wrote:*   

> o_O''''
> 
> Mais tout le monde quitte le navire :/

 

Eh non ! Je viens de revenir sous Gentoo après plusieurs mois sous Arch !  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Sourcemage a l'air sympa : des personnes l'ont déjà essayé ici ?

 

Je l'ai testée et je suis assez déçu. La documentation est inexistante et la communauté est assez peu dynamique. J'ai ensuite essayé Lunar Linux, qui me semble beaucoup plus intéressante.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   o_O''''
> 
> Mais tout le monde quitte le navire :/ 
> 
> Eh non ! Je viens de revenir sous Gentoo après plusieurs mois sous Arch ! 

 

Welcome back  :Smile: 

J'ai failli partir, mais finalement je resterai, en attendant que Gentoo se relève de sa léthargie et redevienne The Distribution  :Cool: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   o_O''''
> 
> Mais tout le monde quitte le navire :/ 
> 
> Eh non ! Je viens de revenir sous Gentoo après plusieurs mois sous Arch !  
> ...

 

Bonnes Paroles

----------

## AgentMat

Bon bah d2 m'a convaincu d'essayer arch. Donc je viens de l'installer (via chroot depuis gentoo ^^) et je suis plus que sur le cul. En 1H top chrono j'ai gnome, firefox, thunderbird, openoffice, compiz-fusion et enemy territory qui tournent parfaitement (put1 que c est bon  nvidia par rapport à ATI). Le démarrage est comparable a celui de gentoo, mais pour les applications je dirais qu arch est plus rapide. Pour openoffice c'est d ailleurs hallucinant la rapidite par rapport a openoffice-bin. A voir sur le long terme mais la ca m a foutu une claque severe.

Au niveau des repositories il faut pas oublier d installer yaourt  :Razz:  Le repository non officiel est quand meme plus que bien fourni  :Razz: 

Edit : et en plus mon install complete fait 3go au total contre 6 go pour ma gentoo  :Neutral:  (ne pas avoir a se trimballer les sources et portage doit bien aider je suppose. pourtant mon /usr/portage et mon /var/tmp/portage sont sur des partoches separées, donc ce n est pas compris dans les 6go  :Neutral:  )

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai failli partir, mais finalement je resterai, en attendant que Gentoo se relève de sa léthargie et redevienne The Distribution 

 

Je ne sais pas si c'est une idée mais le rythme de sortie des paquets c'est accéléré depuis environ une semaine.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Non, c'est également l'impression que j'ai eu ce soir en rentrant de ma semaine  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> Edit : et en plus mon install complete fait 3go au total contre 6 go pour ma gentoo  (ne pas avoir a se trimballer les sources et portage doit bien aider je suppose. pourtant mon /usr/portage et mon /var/tmp/portage sont sur des partoches separées, donc ce n est pas compris dans les 6go  )

 

J'ai parti un sujet à propos de ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567522-highlight-.html

----------

## davidou2a

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> J'ai failli partir, mais finalement je resterai, en attendant que Gentoo se relève de sa léthargie et redevienne The Distribution  
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est une idée mais le rythme de sortie des paquets c'est accéléré depuis environ une semaine.

 

Je trouve aussi, puis je trouve que y a pas mal de gens qui viennent vers Gentoo ces temps-ci, de toute façon toutes les distros que j'ai essayé ne m'ont jamais convenu, j'ai jamais autant appris que depuis Gentoo, donc a la vie a la mort, je resterai fidele !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Perso mon upgrade hebdomadaire n'a pas été très long, avec deux downgrades (comme la semaine dernière) ... ce qui ne m'était presque jamais arrivé avant quand même.

----------

## kopp

Fait la mise à jour moins souvent, elle sera plus longue  :Smile: 

/me craint déjà la mise à jour de septembre après ... 8 mois  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Dis donc kopp, tu ne me fais pas confiance ?  :Rolling Eyes:  Moi qui ait voté pour toi !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Oh c'estpas une question de débit t'inquiète ... bon même si le 1mega/128k va être difficile après mes 6 mois de 10Mb symétriques....

C'est juste que j'ai pas touché à la machine depuis janvier ou presque, quelques sessions ssh et quelques heures une fois où je passais par chez moi... faut dire qu'à 2000km, ça fait loin donc pas de maj par ssh, j'aime pas vraiment quand je sais que j'aurais pas accès si y a un problème  :Smile: 

----------

## Sylphe

Hello here,

Je passe ici par hasard et je peux pas m'empêcher de poster quelques précisions :

Ça fait 3 ans que je n'utilise que Arch, autant dire que la stabilité me convient très bien pour un desktop. Pour ceux qui utilisent Arch pour un serveur (sisi yen a) une branche stable est en projet.

Pour ceux qui regrettent les USEs, il existe les outils srcpac et customizepkg (utilisé par yaourt) qui permettent de créer des règles d'éditions automatiques des Pkgbuilds. Autrement dit ça fait l'affaire si vous avez pas des USEs à rallonge. Ça permet aussi de patcher automatiquement un paquet sans avoir à maintenir une nouvelle version (ce qui est facile anyway).

'Far West' c'est exactement mon sentiment, merci pour l'expression  :Smile: , ça a son charme Arch se construit toujours, et ses inconvénients ça se tape pas mal dessus côté francophone.

À ceux qui ont essayés je suis curieux de savoir quels paquets vous ont manqué, c'est pas que j'en doute mais ils doivent être bien particuliers.

----------

## Clark

Moi aussi je viens de passer à Arch : je pars dans quelques jours pour un archipel perdu de la polynésie et donc j'avais deux contraintes pour l'administration de mon Linux : la quantité de données à télécharger pour les mises à jours et la température du processeur (j'ai un portable)(à cause de la T° ambiante et du taux d'humidité). Bref, Gentoo ne me paraissait pas comme le meilleur choix...

Le truc qui est très plaisant avec Arch, c'est la rapidité du système et la simplicité de sa gestion, ça a déjà été dit mais je confirme. Ensuite, les paquets sont mis à jour au fur et à mesure, comme sur Gentoo et on peut installer un KDE modulaire.

Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord pour la comparer à une "gentoo binaire" : la simple gestion des dépendances laisse un arrière goût de "laissez faire, on s'occupe de tout". Ensuite, l'histoire du KDE modulaire "comme sur Gentoo" (comme ils disent, de manière trop optimiste...), ben, c'est pas vraiment encore ça : il marche très bien et est patché avec des correctifs divers mais le nombre de paquets disponibles fait regretter la souplesse de Gentoo...enfin, c'est déjà ça.

Je dirais plus volontiers qu'elle est une étape intéressante pour ceux qui voudraient bidouiller leur système sans la contrainte de compilations obligatoires et surtout, sans avoir à mettre à jour tout le système à chaque changement de version de distribution. 

Je m'en contente donc, d'autant qu'elle fonctionne (pour l'instant) très bien, mais je regrette quand même la souplesse et le choix offert par Gentoo.

----------

